
How an English Energy Crisis Helped Create Champagne - skibz
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/history-of-champagne
======
dmix
I absolutely love that first picture of the girl wearing the iron mask. An
early example of worker safety, in interesting contrast to the very nice
clothes she's wearing. Plus the specially manufactured iron face gear to
protect from broken bottles, or possibly just a fencing mask, still I love the
early 20th century industrialism of it.

~~~
Nasrudith
It seems to imply a "two to three other pairs of clothes and a designated
sunday best" sort of clothing standard for most due to the expense.

Apparently according to some sources more covering undergarments of sorts
including shiffs were worn to protect the outer outfit from skin oils and
changed more daily, and also more easily washable. Since washing was also far
more labor intensive.

------
leoc
When, if at all, did the glassmaker switch from coal to coke?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coke_(fuel)#Britain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coke_\(fuel\)#Britain)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_modern_glass_in_England#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_modern_glass_in_England#Change_to_coal)
?

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Not sure they did, though perhaps later on after the industrial revolution.
Early English coal for glassmaking, notably including Ravenscroft inventing
lead crystal a little later in the century used sea coal: Coal with unique
properties that washed up on beaches, mainly in the NE of England and East
coast of Scotland. It had several other uses. Ships would transport it south
daily. It burned far hotter than most regular mined coal, and was quite
bituminous with very little ash. Not quite sure when it was first adopted as
they discovered it burned hotter, though it was definitely part of the step
forward of bottle production. Not sure when it was crowded out by other coals,
as sea coal was relatively limited quantity, either. (Note there were one or
two NE English inland seams of sea coal, with the unique properties, so
descriptions can sometimes seem confusing).

Some photos of the industry's last death throes (apologies for DM link, but as
always they include lots of pics):
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2309040/The-
twiligh...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2309040/The-twilight-
seacoaling-Pictures-capture-dying-industry-men-scrape-coal-washed-sea.html)

Edit: BBC page and prog referencing its use in bottles (sea coal turns up
surprisingly few references, and Wikipedia describes it incorrectly):
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/RG2DjvRx861cLSWtwc...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/RG2DjvRx861cLSWtwccvjY/10-wondrous-
facts-about-the-wine-glass)

~~~
ptah
side note: in typical DM fashion they blame the EU for the decline in sea
coaling

------
chadlavi
There's an episode of the excellent late-70s documentary Connections series 1
that talks about this as well

